# Hello from Israel...I need your help guys



## oridoron7 (Feb 6, 2010)

As an actress in a local play, I decided to help the director in the music which will be palyed during the scences...

The first piece of music should be kind of stressfull. *It should give power to a scene when one of the charcaters decides to commite suicide*. The panic belongs to the other characters that try to help her (she drank poison).
So I hope you can help me find some good tracks that emphasize those emotions

The other piece should be a love thing type which will take place in love scene (thats why its probably much simple). I prefer it would be something non provocative, cause this play takes place in early times.

I really thank you for just reading that, and thats ok if you dont think you anything to suggest.

thanks again
Ori


----------



## Welsh Classical Fan (Jan 31, 2010)

oridoron7 said:


> The first piece of music should be kind of stressfull. *It should give power to a scene when one of the charcaters decides to commite suicide*. The panic belongs to the other characters that try to help her (she drank poison).
> So I hope you can help me find some good tracks that emphasize those emotions


Saturn from the Planets suite (which is very dark and forboding at the beginning)



> The other piece should be a love thing type which will take place in love scene (thats why its probably much simple). I prefer it would be something non provocative, cause this play takes place in early times.


Greensleves (after all when you read the lyrics, it is in effect a love song)


----------



## oridoron7 (Feb 6, 2010)

*.......*

Thanks for your hwlp first of all.

"Saturn from the Planets suite" - made me shiver, honest. the only problem that its a bit slow. In this scene, the characters are in a rush to save the girl who swallow poison. so its got to be something which would give the feeling of: "a race against time" and still very dark and forboding as you said.

The love part was good, and I'm going to use it in a diffrent scene which is a bit sad. I'm still looking for something with more energy that would give joy and hope, that love could happen.

Thanks for your help
Ori


----------



## webfreak (Feb 7, 2010)

> The first piece of music should be kind of stressfull. It should give power to a scene when one of the charcaters decides to commite suicide. The panic belongs to the other characters that try to help her (she drank poison).


I'll put up _Symphonie fantastique_ (4th movement - "March to the Scaffold") by Berlioz.







> The other piece should be a love thing type which will take place in love scene (thats why its probably much simple). I prefer it would be something non provocative, cause this play takes place in early times.


I like Meditation from Thais for this. 





If these don't work, let me know. I'll try and think of something else.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

for the love scene try the third movement of Rachmaninovs second symphony


----------



## oridoron7 (Feb 6, 2010)

*---->*

"webfreak" thanks for your help. The love piece was good, although it sense to me bit of tragic.

As for the dark part, its still not what I'm looking for. The piece (Symphonie fantastique) was more faster and going than the first piece I got here (Saturn from the Planets suite), but didnt have the darkness (that the first piece had).
I guess a combine of this two elements (darkness\fear\foreboding & a race against time feeling\panic), should be great.
Any Idea?

Thanks "emiellucifuge".

Ori


----------



## webfreak (Feb 7, 2010)

Take two.

*Love:* Tchaikovsky - Romeo & Juliet 





*Dark:* Beethoven - Symphony No. 5


----------



## oridoron7 (Feb 6, 2010)

*----->*

The "Tchaikovsky - Romeo & Juliet" is good. A bit familiar, but good.

the "Beethoven - Symphony No. 5" is way to familiar...and would probably drag laughing and not horror.
I guess its not a simple search, as I thought it would be. If you are getting tired of this, its OK.

If not , so I'm ready for another try (feel free give a name, instead of link, if its taking you too much time).

BUT-AWAY this first piece I've been given had a great opening 




*listen how it gets darker especially at 0:18.*

*The problem was it stayed low and dark, and didnt became stressfull\panic\race against time.*


----------



## islandersbob (May 30, 2008)

what about something like this for the stressful piece

http://www.last.fm/music/Ferde+Grofe/_/I+Thunder+of+the+Waters?autostart


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

for the stressful work, i have no doubt that samuel barber's "medea's dance of vengeance" would work well. http://schirmer.com/Default.aspx?TabId=2420&State_2874=2&workId_2874=26046#

there aren't any full recordings on youtube, just crappy marching bands, but that's an excerpt of a good recording. i have a recording of the full work if you're interested. give it a chance.


----------



## oridoron7 (Feb 6, 2010)

*----->*

First of all, I appreiciate your good will to help. thnks

islandersbob - It didnt gave me the right feeling. Maybe it's my fault, I didnt explaine myself good enough. I still need the feeling of: rush and panic, to do something quick (the character drank poison and she is crying for help). 
The part you gave me (based on the 30 sec I could listen), sense me more like a big thing starting, or a scary great battle.

MJTTOMB - I still need those feeling I said to the one above. Maybe I didnt hear enough?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

How about this (for the stressful piece):

*



*


----------

